

Android Income Report #8 - Nine Ad Networks, Over $200/day - obviator
http://makingmoneywithandroid.com/2012/05/android-income-report-8-november-2011/

======
obviator
I'm the author of this post, would be happy to answer any questions people
have about further stats from this month. There are a lot of networks, so it
wasn't possible to post absolutely every detail!

I'll be watching this thread for a while, so feel free to post any queries you
might have below.

~~~
skuvnar
Hi there congrats on your success! The other guy who used to advertise android
income reports - kreci.net decided not to do it anymore, since there were a
lot of copycats for his app - reducing his income. Do you feel the same way?
(BTW I love to read posts like yours, always inspirational for me)

~~~
obviator
I've seen a few of my apps copied - and not just the functionality, but nearly
identical name & description posted on Google Play! The automatic reaction is
to be annoyed by this, but ultimately it's not a big deal for me.

In the long term, I think the positive effects of sharing with the developer
community will outweigh the negative effects of copycats. Sure, it's a little
disappointing to see someone else using your ideas. But I'd much rather this
scenario (where everyone can copy, be inspired, or even steal freely), rather
than a patent-ridden ecosystem where you can't take inspiration from anywhere,
for fear of being sued.

So at the end of the day - no, I don't feel the same way. I understand the
position Chris took with kreci.net, but for my part I just take the copycats
as an indication that we're still living in a free marketplace :)

